# Wiring Halloween sconces.



## SirOvenMitt (Aug 7, 2012)

So I want to make these Halloween Sconces that they have from the Hallmark channel but I would like to wire these to use the flame bulbs. Problem I seem to be running into is the bulb socket and the bulbs them selves are not water proof. I want to put these on the front of the house so they would be exposed to the elements. Any suggestions how I could do this? The bulbs I have seen seem to have holes at the top and slots around the base to allow hot air to escape.

https://www.hallmarkchannel.com/home-and-family/how-to/halloween-diy-skeleton-arm-wall-sconces


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Possibly size things accordingly so the bulb can fit inside an 'upside down' plastic (or glass) cup? That should stop the rain getting in, but still allow some airflow.


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

instead of cutting up a piece of plastic to use for the torch just use a small glass globe over the light. look in the big box stores lamp section or maybe go to an aquarium store and get some of those small glass bowls they put the Siamese fighting fish in, if they still do that. I would use a thin sheet metal base to attach the globe, thinking instead of cutting off the hand use a heat gun to reshape it to hold the globe would have possibilities.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Dave Lowe is amazing. You all need to follow his Instagram. He's always making something amazing out of everyday objects. Love the paint job he did on those.


----------

